# Harrisonburg VA - Linville's Asphalt Track



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

For those touring car (TC) racers looking to run outdoors this spring around the town of Harrisonburg, VA. - Linville's track is planning on some racing action. Check out their site for more details & contact info. Check out those photos of their asphalt track w/elevation changes. FREE track time in April!!

http://www.linvillehobbies.com/Race%20Dates.htm


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Very nice looking track!

What are the track dimensions? AMB lap counting? Power hookups?


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Please contact Jason from his Linville Hobbies web site for track dimensions. I would guess the outside perimeter to be around 500-ft total lg. He has AMB lap counting so bring your personal transponders and there are plenty of power hook-ups + even some covered pit spaces for portable tables.


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

*Oval Track TOO!!*

One more thing, if you haven't checked out their website/photos they also have paved OVAL. ~45' x 20'

Mostly Sat night under the lights... call ahead for dates and times.

THANKS!!


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Okay Jason;

What's the matter, did you forget your password??

Let's hear from the organizer... Is the track ready for action? I need the weather to warm up a tad more to come and get some FREE practice in.


----------



## TBRC3 (Aug 6, 2006)

i seen the website what do they run on the oval course?


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

In past seasons we ran mostly stock class with some legends (elec & nitro) and it was ran Sat. night under the lights. Very tight lines with little variations. Make a mistake and you would be off the wall into the infield where the evening dew would find your foams... it would take at least one lap to clean them off. Maybe Jason will schedule more Oval racing?


----------



## TBRC3 (Aug 6, 2006)

hey if so let us know i have a team of guys who are willing to come try out the oval track there. i now of at least 3 plus we could find more.


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

TBRC3
Oval is always a cool idea, but I believe Linville (Jason) is planning on a "wait and see" program before expanding it to include Oval if at all, (this season). Jason, correct me if I'm wrong...
Keep posted here or as always at Linvillehobbies.com for the latest news and schedules.


----------



## LinvilleHobbies (Apr 20, 2007)

I finally made it. Ok here gos. The first race of the season is May 12th we will be running Nitro Sedan, 19T Sedan (ROAR rules), we will also be running 18th scale stock motor 5-cell, and 18th scale open class. As for track sizes the track is made up of 650ft of track and the longest layout is around 520ft (race line). The oval is 150ft (center line). As for pan cars we have nothing in the works at this time but we always aim to please so let me know what you guys want to run.


----------



## TBRC3 (Aug 6, 2006)

well would love to try the pan car on your oval track and i bet that we could post other places and get you a good turn out maybe.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

I will certainly try to make it to race later in may. plan to run nineteen turn tc or brushless if there is an interest in that. I know a lot of people have the 4300 systems lying around now. can't make the 12th or 18th though. Track looks fun though.


----------



## LinvilleHobbies (Apr 20, 2007)

We are now planning on running a brushless class (4300). I have a had quite a few people say they would run brushless. Assuming they show up it should be around 4 people minimum (with that many more on the maybe list). If all else fails we can run them with the 19t class and score them separately.

On a side note what cars will people be running? I'm wondering what parts i need to stock.


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Jason, had a great time at your track yesterday! Food was great, company even better. Despite the forecast for occasional rain showers Six 19T / five Nitro cars made it to the show and I must mention the 1/8 scale monster trucks drag racing down that large straight... now that was quite a site! Congrats to Jimmy Z. for the A-main win in 19T and Clinton outlasting everyone on the 10-min. nitro A-main. Let us know what you have planned next and give me some notice on the next Touring Class race. Thanks again.


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Jesse Bean said:


> I will certainly try to make it to race later in may. plan to run nineteen turn tc or brushless if there is an interest in that. I know a lot of people have the 4300 systems lying around now. can't make the 12th or 18th though. Track looks fun though.


Jesse,
Come on down and try out this long-sweeping track. Tired of running flat tracks? Then this is THE place to try and there are plenty of BRL cars that would love to get there bumpers on you! The track starts off loose and grip can be hard to find, I ended up with purple F and pinks R. BTW, did you get another T2-07?

Jimmy: what foams did you end up with on your Xray?


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

*More Road Course Events To be Announced...*
Jason,

Any chance we will see a post (either here or on your webpage) soon on the next Linville Raceway's touring car get-together? Thanks. 
http://www.linvillehobbies.com/Race%20Dates.htm


----------



## LinvilleHobbies (Apr 20, 2007)

Next Race June 30th we will be running Nitro Touring, Brushless (4300) Touring and 19t Touring. Any questions check the site http://www.linvillehobbies.com/Race Dates.htm (doing some updates so not much posted right now) or call the shop 540-442-9999


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update Jason, looking forward to another race day. I have my calender marked, hope we have a dryer weekend!
I plan on running my Xray T2, BL-4300 with rubber tires this time around. Who else is planning on making the scene?


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Jason,

Thanks for organizing yesterday’s on-road event, couldn’t ask for better race weather in late June and what a well manicured race track! Had a great time racing, enjoyed the laid back atmosphere, and the camaraderie of fellow racers and the many visitors an event like this draws. And free hot-dogs (all beef) for the whole crowd! Let’s do it again real soon!!

Thanks again :thumbsup: 

Go4iT


----------

